# Cisco work



## AkinSabur (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm an expatriate from Nigeria living in Istanbul Turkey. I'm a CISCO CERTIFIED NETWORK PROFESSIONAL and looking for work here in Istanbul. I will like to have tips on how to go about my search for CISCO works here.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Well, a CCNP alone won't get you far. Your resume should be more impressive to convince a potential employer to go through all the hassle of paperwork involved.

Start with career websites like kariyer.net or yenibiris.com - good luck


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

LinkedIn sometimes has jobs in Turkey too.


----------

